# would it be unkind if i were to get a viszla



## gregorwantsavszla (Jun 11, 2009)

hi

my partner and i both work in a bar in the center of town im the manager and she bartends, we often have to work long days, my typical day shift would be 9am till 6 pm, or night shift being 6 pm till late, my partners being 11 or 12 till 6 pm or 6 till late. we dont always work the same shifts and more often than not one of us is around the flat at any given time. our flat as only 5 minutes walk from work so when on breaks there is no real problem with one of us going home to let the dog out for 20 minutes or so. 

my first question is would the iregularity of our shifts affect the puupy to such an extent that it would be a hinderance to its training?

second: i am regularly active as i play rugby and obviously need to keep fit, there is an enormous woodlan area barely a stones throw from my front door and plenty of adventure walks nearby, we do have a garden but it isnt secure so we would not be able to leave the pup unatended in it during the day, would sufficient walks in the park and woods be ample excercise and time out side?

three: a question i never seem to see people asking is about cost! obviously i dont want to get a V if i wont be able to care for it properly, so how much will it cost me to feed and entertain such a livley breed?

Thank you so much for your help, im torn between my love for the breed and also never wanting to put one in an unsuitable home


----------

